# 270EX for macro ver II



## orionmystery (May 21, 2011)

My previous post is here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/244526-270ex-macro.html

Issues encountered with the old method:

1. shadows on lower part of the subject
2. dim catch light

Sample shots from the improved method. I think both the shadow and dim catch light problems are resolved!






















The solution was the turn the 270EX upside down / belly up! Like this:






Now I can just click the flash head to take care of the different working distances at different magnification!

More info here: 270EX for Macro - improved version. | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 21, 2011)

Very nice.  Love that ant.  :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (May 22, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Very nice.  Love that ant.  :thumbup:


 
Thanks AI.


----------

